# Source for American (or western world) made jewelry?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a source for mass produced western made jewelry?

I'm looking for the actual findings to be made either in a western country or Japan (which has very strict safety guidelines). I can find plenty of people who are buying findings from overseas then assembling them here, but can't find anything where the bits are actually made here.

This may not exist, but I'm worried about the safety of what I'm buying. (And, also, liability, if that "silver" bangle turns out to be silver plated over lead. Which has happened. Or if that glass pendant shatters and cuts someone because it wasn't tempered right.)

I really want to stay _away_ from China and Indian made jewelry findings. 

-- Leva


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you find some be sure to share that info with the rest of us. I have looked everywhere and can't find anything but India and China made findings that are silver, gold filled, or plated. I have found a very small selection of US made findings at Hobby Lobby, some hypoallergenic, some just regular mystery metal. But even there you have to check each package and I wonder if the Made in the US means just the package, not the contents.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Danaus29 said:


> If you find some be sure to share that info with the rest of us. I have looked everywhere and can't find anything but India and China made findings that are silver, gold filled, or plated. I have found a very small selection of US made findings at Hobby Lobby, some hypoallergenic, some just regular mystery metal. But even there you have to check each package and I wonder if the Made in the US means just the package, not the contents.


Sigh.

That's what I was afraid of. 

Does this country have ANY large scale manufacturing left? At all? Period? Anywhere?

-- Leva


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Um, cars, for now.

Funny thing, we were listening to the radio today. The talking heads were going on about how consumers should make sure their purchases were not made in sweat shops. I had to shake my head in disbelief. It doesn't matter where consumers want their products to be made, the corporations send the stuff out to the lowest bidder and don't care about the people making the product. American made products don't really cost a lot less, but the bottom line for the corporation is larger if the stuff comes from sweat shops or countries where there are no safety standards.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I did not have the time to let the page load, slooow dial up, looked like more "big" stuff, but maybe a place to check out more....... At least it is good to see a site that does work with American made things.

http://www.americanmadesupplies.com/


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> I did not have the time to let the page load, slooow dial up, looked like more "big" stuff, but maybe a place to check out more....... At least it is good to see a site that does work with American made things.
> 
> http://www.americanmadesupplies.com/


Glee. Thank you. Prices are decent too.

Mostly shelving and totes and stuff, but better than Wal-mart prices, at a cursory glance.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Have you considered asking a manufacturing plant that works with the type of material you want used if they will make the items or parts for you. There is a plastics factory in a town close to me and I have heard they will listen to what someone wants made and consider putting it into production. You may have limited use for plastic, but find a factory that works with other materials that you do want used.

Just a thought.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Google jewelry factories......

Here is one that looks like they do the work in Il. http://www.castinghouse.com/contact.html

Again, I did not spend the time going through it.


----------

